# Counter-terrorism policy



## Ginger R.

Здравствуйте!

Я хочу говорить "counter-terrorism policy" по-русски. Я написала "стратегия терроризма", но я не знаю как писать "counter".

Большое спасибо!


----------



## Explorer41

Ginger R. said:


> Здравствуйте!
> 
> Я хочу говоритьсказать "counter-terrorism policy" по-русски. Я написала "стратегия терроризма", но я не знаю как писать "counter".
> 
> Большое спасибо!


"противотеррористическая", я думаю. Впрочем, здесь контекст помог бы прояснить оба слова (особенно "policy"). Возможно, имеет смысл перефразировать выражение, чтобы избежать столь длинное и (вроде бы) нечасто используемое прилагательное, но как — нельзя сказать, пока неизвестен контекст.


----------



## Ginger R.

Я хочу сказать что-то как "understanding terrorist rhetoric is invaluable in helping governments create effective counter-terrorism policy".


----------



## Explorer41

I think, both "создать эффективную противотеррористическую стратегию" and "создать эффективную стратегию против терроризма" will do, though I never wrote political reviews, so I may be mistaken.  Maybe I'd like the second better.


----------



## Ginger R.

Спасибо! )))


----------



## Explorer41

Пожалуйста!

Another suggestion is the word "антитеррористический". It is shorter than "противотеррористический" and has less to do with "противотанковый"  . It even seems to me that I heard it somewhere, despite the fact I very rarely listen to the news. So:

"Понимание идеологии террористов способно оказать неоценимую помощь в построении эффективной антитеррористической политики" (or "стратегии" — I think, both will do).


----------



## Valvs

"Стратегия борьбы с терроризмом" is another option.


----------



## LilianaB

I like the second one better. #4.


----------



## Explorer41

Valvs said:


> "Стратегия борьбы с терроризмом" is another option.


I like it the best.


----------



## Syline

A couple of remarks:
terrorist rhetoric is риторика террористов (идеология is smth different);
counter-terrorist may also be translated as контртеррористическая


----------



## Explorer41

Syline said:


> terrorist rhetoric is риторика террористов (идеология is smth different);


В таком случае "риторика терроризма". По всей видимости, "terrorist" — это здесь прилагательное, обозначающее "относящийся к терроризму".

Во всяком случае, слова "понимать риторику террориста" вызывают у меня лёгкое недоумение. "Словарь иностранных слов" подтверждает, что недоумение вполне справедливое: риторика — это 1) теория и искусство красноречия, 2) * напыщенная, красивая, но малосодержательная речь. В первом значении слово будет применимо скорее к организациям ("риторика терроризма"); а риторика во втором значении — это не такая штука, которую возможно "понимать".


----------



## LilianaB

What do you mean by rhetoric here, because it can be one of those empty words hard to define? Do you mean the way they talk and formulate their thoughts or their ideology, or something else?


----------



## Ginger R.

LilianaB said:


> What do you mean by rhetoric here, because it can be one of those empty words hard to define? Do you mean the way they talk and formulate their thoughts or their ideology, or something else?



I am talking about the rhetoric _from_ terrorists (i.e. _fa__twas_, ultimatums, handbooks, etc.).


----------



## LilianaB

What do you mean by rhetoric?


----------



## Syline

Explorer41 said:


> В таком случае "риторика терроризма". По всей видимости, "terrorist" — это здесь прилагательное, обозначающее "относящийся к терроризму".
> 
> Во всяком случае, слова "понимать риторику террориста" вызывают у меня лёгкое недоумение. "Словарь иностранных слов" подтверждает, что недоумение вполне справедливое: риторика — это 1) теория и искусство красноречия, 2) * напыщенная, красивая, но малосодержательная речь. В первом значении слово будет применимо скорее к организациям ("риторика терроризма"); а риторика во втором значении — это не такая штука, которую возможно "понимать".


Риторика террористов - это то, как они объясняют свои действия; их речи, пропаганда. "Понять риторику" значит: а) постичь их приемы речевого воздействия; б) изучить то, на чем строится их демагогия, другими словами - "быть в теме".


----------



## Russianer

Ginger R. said:


> Здравствуйте!
> 
> Я хочу говорить "counter-terrorism policy" по-русски. Я написала "стратегия терроризма", но я не знаю как писать "counter".
> Большое спасибо!



Можно сказать проще: антитеррористическая политика.


----------

